

You’re Thinking About Frameworks the Wrong Way - raus22
https://medium.com/@kevincennis/you-re-thinking-about-frameworks-the-wrong-way-83544a337a27

======
paulhauggis
"My point is that by exaggerating the importance of frameworks, we’re ending
up with an army of technicians and no engineers"

This will continue to happen. Now, companies only need to hire one engineer to
oversee all of the decisions and the rest can be technicians, which also have
a much lower salary.

